# Remember Captain Kangaroo?



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was talking to my boss's 5 year old daughter this morning on the car ride to work. She was talking about some kids show and I remembered Captain Kangaroo and some other shows I watched. 

I told her about Captain Kangaroo and Mr. GreenJeans. For some reason I liked Mr. Greenjeans more than the Captain. 

Shari Lewis and Lambchops was a favorite, with me using a marker on a sock to make my own 'Lambchops'. Romper Room was a stable in our house with the 'magic mirror' in the end and me always wanting my name said.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

That witchy Romper Room lady never said my name.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I remember in school there was a rumor that Mr. Greenjeans was the father of Alice Cooper!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Captain Kangaroo is a friend of mine's uncle.

Edit: It wasn't Captain Kangaroo that was her uncle, it was Mr. Peppermint. And Mr. Peppermint is the father of the lead singer of the Butt Hole Surfers.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Hank said:


> I remember in school there was a rumor that Mr. Greenjeans was the father of Alice Cooper!


I remember it as Mr. Greenjeans was the father of Frank Zappa.

ETA: http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/zappa.asp


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I remember Wonderama


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL - of course I remember! 

I just posted the "good mornign, captain" lyrics in WAYT this morning.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

For me it was the Electric Company and 3-2-1 Contact. Love that Bloodhound Gang


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I remember Wonderama


Bob McCallister. I remember that as well.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I used to watch it every morning before school. If I was eating breakfast when Captain Nemo started, Mom would let me go in the living room for that and finish breakfast after it was over.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I remember it as Mr. Greenjeans was the father of Frank Zappa.
> 
> ETA: http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/zappa.asp


Well, in my school, it was Alice Cooper: http://www.sptimes.com/2003/09/29/Floridian/Alice_Cooper__the_man.shtml


> _I've also heard the stories about my father is Mr. Greenjeans (from Captain Kangaroo).
> 
> Yes! Let's settle that one, too. Mr. Greenjeans is not my father._


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Picture pages
Picture pages
time to do your picture pages
time to get your crayons and your pencils...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

waldingrl said:


> LOL - of course I remember!
> 
> I just posted the "good mornign, captain" lyrics in WAYT this morning.


Great minds think alike!! :up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Bob McCallister. I remember that as well.


Does anybody here have an aardvark?
Does anybody here have an aardvark?
Everyone here has a right and left ear.
But does anybody here have an aardvark?


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I am not kidding. I was in Romper Room TV show in 1969 !!!!

Look in my resume!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Does anybody here have an aardvark?
> Does anybody here have an aardvark?
> Everyone here has a right and left ear.
> But does anybody here have an aardvark?


There are some Wonderama clips on YouTube.


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

Captain Kangaroo came to my house about 30 years ago or so. He apparently had a flat or some other car problem and my house was closest to the freeway, so he stopped in to use the phone.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

bqmeister said:


> Captain Kangaroo came to my house about 30 years ago or so. He apparently had a flat or some other car problem and my house was closest to the freeway, so he stopped in to use the phone.


When you answered the door did a bunch of ping pong balls fall on him?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Zoom!


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Locally we had J.P. Patches, a bum who lived in the city dump. And his side-kick was Gertrude, a man wearing a dress. I sort of wonder whether that show would make the air today. But J.P. is still rather popular around here with the boomers.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

My brother was on Romper Room back in the day. Captain Kangaroo sort of scared me. Not in a terrifying way, but the same way Mr Rogers Land of Make Believe scares/disturbs me.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Remember the Banana Man? Oooooh. La, la, la, la. Wow. Oooooooh.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

If you're from the Phila area, one can't mention Captain Kangaroo and NOT mention Captain Noah and his Magical Ark or The Gene London Show. Both shows kicked CK's butt.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Hank said:


> If you're from the Phila area, one can't mention Captain Kangaroo and NOT mention Captain Noah and his Magical Ark or The Gene London Show. Both shows kicked CK's butt.


I remember Captain Noah.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Counting flowers on the wall,
That don't bother me at all.
Playing Solitaire till dawn,
With a deck of fifty-one.
Smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo.
Now, don't tell me I've nothing to do.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

GoodSpike said:


> Locally we had J.P. Patches, a bum who lived in the city dump. And his side-kick was Gertrude, a man wearing a dress. I sort of wonder whether that show would make the air today. But J.P. is still rather popular around here with the boomers.


Great show. Grew up watching it every morning. I heard he recently did an appearance. I have a bobble head of him on my desk at work. Found it down here in New Mexico.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I remember Wonderama


Hosted by Bob McAllister! Great show. 

Edit: Curses! Beat by PJO1966.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Zoom!


What's the joke?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Okay, while we're at it, anyone remember the Soupy Sales show? My brother and I enjoyed that one.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> What's the joke?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Zoom!


Zoom, zoom, zoom, zooma zoom zoom, zooma zoom zoom, zooma zoom zoom.

I never COULD do that arm thing:






However, I was down with the ubbi-dubbi:






Did you know they brought it back a few years ago? Not EVEN the same show, but they pretend it is.

http://pbskids.org/zoom/

Greg


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah we've watched the "new" Zoom a few times. Not the same.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I can do the arm thing!


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Moved? Weird.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

How about Garfield Goose?










That was a local show, though, in the Chicago area.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Zoom!





DaveBogart said:


> What's the joke?





IndyJones1023 said:


>


Zoom!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I can do the arm thing!


I haven't tried it recently. Also you have to understand, I was a very uncoordinated kid. It took me years to figure out how to comb my hair, I couldn't coordinate my brushing action with the reverse image in the mirror. Strange, I know, but that's how it was, I think I was 8 or 9 before I could do it myself.

Greg


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Did you know that Captain Kangaroo was Clarabelle the clown on the original Howdy Doody show?

Did you know that weatherman Willard Scott was the first Ronald McDonald?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Moved? Weird.


agreed

I guess the "Now" in Now-Playing doesn't mean what I thought it did.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I grew up with Sheriff John, and Mickey Mouse Club.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That's funny, I've been doing that arm thing since I was in elementary school, but I had no idea it came from Zoom. I do remember Zoom, Electric Company and 3-2-1 Contact very clearly from when I was a kid. Those were staples for us.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I remember Wonderama


Are you from NY?


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I grew up watching all these shows. On Wonderama, before Bob McAllister was Sonny Fox. (I'm _that_ old.) I always thought that show was a NY local program, but I'm seeing posts from people from all over that watched that show. Was that aired outside of the NYC area?

Captain Kangaroo was in the first graduating class from my high school. (I didn't go to school with him. I'm not _that_ old.)

There was also the Winchell Mahoney Hour. Paul Winchell was the host and a great ventriliquist. Once upon a time he was also the voice of Tigger. And he was one of the scientists involved the invention of the artificial heart. Very cool guy.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Do you know what a Fannee Doolee is?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

nirisahn said:


> I grew up watching all these shows. On Wonderama, before Bob McAllister was Sonny Fox. (I'm _that_ old.) I always thought that show was a NY local program, but I'm seeing posts from people from all over that watched that show. Was that aired outside of the NYC area?.......


I grew up in New Jersey.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I grew up close to Canada. Anyone remember The Friendly Giant? Mr. Dressup?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Captain Kangaroo was one of the local residents in Windsor, VT. I actually saw him once around town circa 2002. I wouldn't have recognized him unless someone pointed him out, unlike the guy at my gym that I thought looked a lot like Christopher Lloyd that turned out to actually be Christopher Lloyd.

And, as an Arizona kid, if we're talking about kids' shows, I must simply mention Wallace and Ladmo.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

gchance said:


> Zoom, zoom, zoom, zooma zoom zoom, zooma zoom zoom, zooma zoom zoom.
> 
> I never COULD do that arm thing:
> 
> ...


My sister and I used to speak in ubbi-dubbi so my Dad couldn't understand us. Then he figured it out, so we switched to Spanish ubbi-dubbi (I must have been in junior high by then if I was taking Spanish).

I remember all these shows too. Wow, I haven't thought about Wonderama in so many years. And yes, I'm from NY (New Rochelle, specifically).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I grew up in New Jersey.


As did I.


----------



## msrolla (Feb 11, 2004)

Anyone remember the Friendly Giant?

"Look up, waaaaay up!"






That show and Captain Kangaroo were the ones that we watched as kids.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I remember the Captain reading:
Make Way for Ducklings
The Little Red Lighthouse
Mike Mulligan and Maryann
The Little House


I remember the Tom Terrific cartoons


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Anybody remember kids PBS show "Hodgepodge Lodge" from the 70's?


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

No Gnus Is Good Gnus With Gary Gnu


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

omnibus said:


> Did you know that Captain Kangaroo was Clarabelle the clown on the original Howdy Doody show?
> 
> Did you know that weatherman Willard Scott was the first Ronald McDonald?


Yes.

My claim to fame was being on the local version of the Bozo the Clown show in Boston in 1963.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Yes.
> 
> My claim to fame was being on the local version of the Bozo the Clown show in Boston in 1963.


Oh, I was on Bozo too! I don't remember when, but it must have been late 60s.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Big Brother Bob Emery on WBZ in Boston. So long small fry, it's time to say goodbye.

Rex Trailer's Boomtown.

Major Mudd IBBY means I'll Be Blasting You


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> I remember the Tom Terrific cartoons


And Mighty Manfred the Wonder Dog!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I forgot Pinky Lee.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I remember being upset when "Captain Kangaroo" moved from 8:00 to 6:30 -- first time I remember being upset about a TV scheduling change. If only they'd had TiVo in 1980!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

msrolla said:


> Anyone remember the Friendly Giant?


Why, yes I do! Thanks for the link.

Here's a Mr. Dressup clip, with Casey & Finnegan.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

AstroDad said:


> For me it was the Electric Company and 3-2-1 Contact. Love that Bloodhound Gang


Loved Electric Company.

Morgan Freeman as Easy Reader


----------



## jmenjes (Feb 2, 2003)

I grew up watching The Skipper Chuck Show, and The Electric Company.


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Yes.
> 
> My claim to fame was being on the local version of the Bozo the Clown show in Boston in 1963.


And mine is that Clarabell the clown squirted my brother with a fake camera at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade, circa 1957! (Rin Tin Tin was also "marching" in that parade).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

nirisahn said:


> Are you from NY?


I am and I totally remember Wonderama.

First with Soupy Sales.

Then with Bob McCallister.

And I remember Captain Kangaroo, too - I used to call Mr. GreenJeans Mr. Creamcheese.

And Romper Room.

And Zoom (ubba bubby dubba bubby)

Gawd, I am old...


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> And, as an Arizona kid, if we're talking about kids' shows, I must simply mention Wallace and Ladmo.


Ho ho ha ha hee hee ha ha! Definitely my favorite. I was in the studio audience around 1974. Alas, I never won a Ladmo Bag.

To bring things around, a close friend of Ladmo was... Alice Cooper.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Wonderama--"Exercise, exercise, come on everybody do your excercise."

Friendly Giant--"Here's a little chair for one of you, a rocking chair for someone who likes to rock, and a big armchair for 2 more to curl up in..." (grew up in metro Detroit, just NORTH of Canada)

Zoom and Electric Company were also favorites.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

In Philly we had Captain Noah.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> Captain Kangaroo was one of the local residents in Windsor, VT. I actually saw him once around town circa 2002. I wouldn't have recognized him unless someone pointed him out, unlike the guy at my gym that I thought looked a lot like Christopher Lloyd that turned out to actually be Christopher Lloyd.
> 
> And, as an Arizona kid, if we're talking about kids' shows, I must simply mention Wallace and Ladmo.


I was going to mention Wallace and Ladmo, but I figured it was too local for many to remember it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

For all the Seattlites...Pleasant Journeys with Pleasant De Spain. Told folk stories to school children on Sunday mornings on KING 5.

I was on 18 May 1980. Something else happened that day also.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Hank said:


> Well, in my school, it was Alice Cooper: http://www.sptimes.com/2003/09/29/Floridian/Alice_Cooper__the_man.shtml


It was Frank Zappa. The way the rumor got started was that Frank Zappa recorded a song called "Son of Mr. Green Genes" on his "Hot Rats" album in 1969. The rumor was dispelled in Zappa's autobiography.

Somehow along the way Zappa morphed into Alice Cooper. The only connection between the two rumors seems to be that Zappa was the first to sign Cooper to a record deal.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Barryrod said:


> No Gnus Is Good Gnus With Gary Gnu


I don't think of that exact line, but I do think of the Great Space Coaster when I think of GNU (Gnu's Not Unix) sometimes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

omnibus said:


> Did you know that Captain Kangaroo was Clarabelle the clown on the original Howdy Doody show?


No, but I do know that Bob Keeshan was.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> It was Frank Zappa....


Yes, I can understand that's how it started, but if you ask anyone from my school during that time, they would all say it was Alice Cooper. A rumor is just a rumor -- there is no "right or wrong" rumor.

For instance, in the Philadelphia, the famous "gerbil" rumor was with Gerry Penacoli, not Richard Gere. Does that make it "wrong"? I don't think so.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jtlytle said:


> I am not kidding. I was in Romper Room TV show in 1969 !!!!
> 
> Look in my resume!


I was on Romper Room, too - just for a day, though. My parents took my sister and me into the city for filming. I remember marching around the room in a line, and being much taller than all the other kids around me (I was tall even then). My sister was scared of "Buzzy the Bee", though, and so she wound up hanging out in the green room with my parents, eating PB&J. Good times.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

gchance said:


> Zoom, zoom, zoom, zooma zoom zoom, zooma zoom zoom, zooma zoom zoom.
> 
> I never COULD do that arm thing:


Yes, I did learn how to do that arm thing 30 years ago by watching that same show!!


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Not only do I remember watching Captain Kangaroo as child, but when I first started my current job 25 years ago, one of my first assignments was helping edit the last couple of seasons of the captain. I also have the privilege of working with a young man (just celebrated his 90th birthday) who played "Mr. Baxter" on Captain Kangaroo. He is now a stage manager at CBS.

Additionally, when I was a young teen, my siblings and I were invited by a family friend's cousin who was a VP at the station that produced Wonderama to appear on the show. My younger siblings did go on. I however elected to be in the control room during the taping. I was already on my career track in TV and this was incredibly exciting to me.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> I grew up close to Canada. Anyone remember The Friendly Giant? Mr. Dressup?


Mr Dressup.. Yes, I used to worked with Ernie Coombs when I lived in Canada. I was his Publicist's ( Elayne Mock) assistant at Canadian Broadcast Corportation.

Very nice guy.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Anyone remember this one:

I got a gang
You got a gang
Everybody ought to have a gang
But there's only one real gang for me
Good old Andy's Gang.

Pluck your magic twanger froggie! I remember Andy would always have a smile on his face when he said that.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

kaszeta said:


> Captain Kangaroo was one of the local residents in Windsor, VT. I actually saw him once around town circa 2002. I wouldn't have recognized him unless someone pointed him out, unlike the guy at my gym that I thought looked a lot like Christopher Lloyd that turned out to actually be Christopher Lloyd.
> 
> And, as an Arizona kid, if we're talking about kids' shows, I must simply mention Wallace and Ladmo.


Did you grew up in Arizona during 1970's ? Do you remember " Uncle Bob Show" ? His studio was in Tucson.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> Captain Kangaroo was one of the local residents in Windsor, VT. I actually saw him once around town circa 2002. I wouldn't have recognized him unless someone pointed him out, unlike the guy at my gym that I thought looked a lot like Christopher Lloyd that turned out to actually be Christopher Lloyd.
> 
> And, as an Arizona kid, if we're talking about kids' shows, I must simply mention Wallace and Ladmo.


Damn skippy! A few years ago, someone took the real life story behing hubcap and teh Wheels and made a stage show around it. Of course, they also put on a good portion of the Wallce and Ladmo show and gave ladmo Bags to some people in the audience.

Pat McMahon was in the audience and he sigend teh t-shirt I bought. I don't think I've ever worn that shirt.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jtlytle said:


> Did you grew up in Arizona during 1970's ? Do you remember " Uncle Bob Show" ? His studio was in Tucson.


I only barely crossed paths with the Uncle Bob Show, but do remember it.

And no, I never got a Ladmo bag.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

There were three main Captains in my life as a child. Captain kangaroo, Captain Satellite, and of course, Cap'n Crunch!


----------



## rscar627 (Jun 11, 2004)

I remember Captain Kangaroo and Romper Room. Miss Sally said my little sister's name once and I thought she was going to fall through the floor she got so excited. Also, I was on a local Baltimore show called Professor Kool's Fun Skool. It was hosted by local weatherman Stu Kerr.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

rscar627 said:


> I remember Captain Kangaroo and Romper Room. Miss Sally said my little sister's name once and I thought she was going to fall through the floor she got so excited. Also, I was on a local Baltimore show called Professor Kool's Fun Skool. It was hosted by local weatherman Stu Kerr.


I always find it funny when educational shows, or really anything educational, spell things wrong or with backwards letters. 
It would drive my grandfather crazy. He ran a small town newspaper.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Hank said:


> Yes, I can understand that's how it started, but if you ask anyone from my school during that time, they would all say it was Alice Cooper. A rumor is just a rumor -- there is no "right or wrong" rumor.
> 
> For instance, in the Philadelphia, the famous "gerbil" rumor was with Gerry Penacoli, not Richard Gere. Does that make it "wrong"? I don't think so.


I didn't say that Alice Cooper wasn't a rumor in your high school. Just that there wasn't any reason at all for it to be a rumor as opposed to there being no 'good' reason for the Frank Zappa story. You're right about one thing, there is no right or wrong rumor. But its easy to see how the Frank Zappa thing got started, no so for Mr. Cooper.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> But its *easier* to see how the Frank Zappa thing got started, no so for Mr. Cooper.


Fixed your post. As I posted above, our school wasn't the only place to have believed that rumor: See this interview with AC where he talks about the rumor: http://www.sptimes.com/2003/09/29/Floridian/Alice_Cooper__the_man.shtml


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the fun trip down memory lane everyone!

Wonderama [only with Sonny Fox], Winchell Mahoney, Andy's Gang (!!), Pinky Lee and Soupy Sales! Oh my gosh - several of my brain cells have been called back to action.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

My younger brother watch The Captain and I watched Soupy, Back in the 60's in Detroit


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Zappa's father, was a chemist and mathematician, had various jobs in the US defense industry. another genius.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

jmenjes said:


> I grew up watching The Skipper Chuck Show, and The Electric Company.


I was working my way through this thread wondering if there were any South Floridians who would mention Skipper Chuck.

Peace, Love, and Happiness
Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned this show yet.


----------



## I Like To Watch (May 30, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I am and I totally remember Wonderama.
> 
> First with Soupy Sales.
> 
> ...


Soupy Sales? I thought it was first with Sonny Fox!


----------



## I Like To Watch (May 30, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> I didn't say that Alice Cooper wasn't a rumor in your high school. Just that there wasn't any reason at all for it to be a rumor as opposed to there being no 'good' reason for the Frank Zappa story. You're right about one thing, there is no right or wrong rumor. But its easy to see how the Frank Zappa thing got started, no so for Mr. Cooper.


I heard Alice Cooper was originally Eddie Haskell from "Leave it To Beaver."


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

steve614 said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned this show yet.


I remember New Zoo Review and even remember an episode of "The Dating Game" with Henrietta Hippo as the bachelorette.

I grew up in Hawaii, and we had our own breed of kids shows in the 70's. Moving to Los Angeles for high school, I learned the difference between national shows and local shows. I always thought that the Banana Splits played on the big slide at our local mall, but in fact, it was probably in California.

We did have our local version of Captain Kangaroo, called Checkers and Pogo. Mr. Checkers was actually a member of the Elks club where my mom worked, and so he would come to my birthday parties. The kids were thrilled, especially as one time he ate a complete "Zoo" ice cream dish at Farrell's Ice Cream Parlour. I think it was over 10 scoops of ice cream.

Unless you grew up in the 70's in Hawaii, it's not really that exciting, but for those in the know, it was great times.

Also, we had a lot of japanese influence, so a lot of our kids shows were precursors to the whole Transformers and Power Rangers phenomena of today. Half the fun was that they were completely in Japanese. We didn't even have to translate them. They were campy even without the words. Kikaida and Kamen Rider were our favorites.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I Like To Watch said:


> Soupy Sales? I thought it was first with Sonny Fox!


Crap - you are correct!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Wonderama had a long list of hosts. I was invited to perform when I was a young magician at the age of 13 and James (the Amazing) Randi called me before the taping to give me some hints. I remember how gracious he was.

From Wikipedia:

Al Hodge (as Captain Video (1955 - 1956) 
Jon Gnagy (mid late 1950's) 
Sandy Becker (1955-56, and again from 1957-59) 
Pat Meikle (co-hosting from 1955 to 1956) 
Herb Sheldon (1956-1957) 
Bill Britten (best known as New York's Bozo the Clown, co-host in 1958) 
Doris Faye (co-host in 1958) 
Sonny Fox (1959-1967) 
Bob McAllister (1967-1977)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Hank said:


> If you're from the Phila area, one can't mention Captain Kangaroo and NOT mention Captain Noah and his Magical Ark or The Gene London Show. Both shows kicked CK's butt.


noah shows up as reruns on my guide but i've never watched

i think i even watched larry ferrari a bit lol

never heard of london


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

newsposter said:


> noah shows up as reruns on my guide but i've never watched
> 
> i think i even watched larry ferrari a bit lol
> 
> never heard of london


If you watched Larry Ferrari a bit, then you must have watched Dialing for Dollars on channel 6, too!


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

ADG said:


> Wonderama had a long list of hosts. I was invited to perform when I was a young magician at the age of 13 and James (the Amazing) Randi called me before the taping to give me some hints. I remember how gracious he was.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


I grew up with Sonny Fox and Bob McAllister as the hosts. Went to college with Sonny Fox's daughter.

Sandy Becker had an afternoon children's show for a while. I remember him explaining about daylight savings time. There was also something about carrots that he did pretty much every day, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

As I have mentioned before on this board, all I ever wanted was to be on Wonderama and dance in one of those Go-Go cages.

The winner of the contest always got a new bike, and to dance in the cage.

I didn't care about the bike.

I wanted that cage!!!


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

> Sandy Becker had an afternoon children's show for a while. I remember him explaining about daylight savings time. There was also something about carrots that he did pretty much every day, but I can't remember what it was.


The Sandy Becker show had the skit with the "Big Professor" which used the music ("Pomp and Circumstance") that we all know from thousands of graduation ceremonies. That's really all I remember about the show.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

Bob Keeshan did a Captain Kangaroo nostalgia tour of colleges when I was at BU in the early '70s. It was truly sad - the highlight that sticks in my mind was when he sits down at the piano, starts to play but the notes don't sound right, so he reaches into the sound cavity, pulls out a pack of Zigzags, and announces to the audience, "Uh-oh, looks like Clarabelle left her rolling papers in the piano again!" I wish I were making that up...


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

BobB said:


> Bob Keeshan did a Captain Kangaroo nostalgia tour of colleges when I was at BU in the early '70s. It was truly sad - the highlight that sticks in my mind was when he sits down at the piano, starts to play but the notes don't sound right, so he reaches into the sound cavity, pulls out a pack of Zigzags, and announces to the audience, "Uh-oh, looks like Clarabelle left her rolling papers in the piano again!" I wish I were making that up...


Seems like they all had the same idea...appealing to [cashing in on] the baby boomers in college then and had grown up watching them. We had a similarly nostalgic show at college around the same time, with Buffalo Bob Smith - complete with the Peanut Gallery, made up of some of us who got to go up on stage and be silly.

Your story though, was my laugh for the day!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't know why he'd have to have a "nostalgia tour," since in the early '70s, Captain Kangaroo was still on TV on a daily basis (heck, he was still on daily until the early '80s), unlike Buffalo Bob Smith.

Well, maybe the college kids didn't realize that, since he was on so early...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I remember Wonderama


My sister was on Wonderama. I was on a show called Birthday House when I was 5 and was able to bring 4 of my friends to celebrate my bday on TV!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I am and I totally remember Wonderama.
> 
> First with Soupy Sales.
> 
> ...


I don't remember Soupy doing Wonderama, but I do remember between Sonny Fox and Bob McCallister was Sandy Becker. His claim to fame was doing some Tropicana OJ commercials in Florida.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ADG said:


> Wonderama had a long list of hosts. I was invited to perform when I was a young magician at the age of 13 and James (the Amazing) Randi called me before the taping to give me some hints. I remember how gracious he was.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


That's a great list. I could have sworn that Sandy Becker was a host during my time, but it seems he was host before I was born (in 1960). I do remember Sonny and Bob.


----------

